# I aready Miss You Sammy



## Everybody Loves Sammy (Dec 2, 2011)

We lost our beloved Sammy today. He was 11 years old and had been diagnosed with splenic hemotoma on October 26. The vet gave him 2 weeks. We decided that we would not elect surgery because of his age and of the advanced stage of the tumor. I have to say that there is nothing stronger in this world than the heart and the love and devotion to his family than a Golden Retreiver. Sammy lived a little over 5 weeks I swear he refused to give up until our oldest son came home from college for Thankgiving break. It was the best Thanksgiving we ever had. He was like a new puppy the whole weekend with all of us home. We gave him all the love and care and belly rubs and treats to his hearts desire for last 5 weeks. He lost his battle for life today after one last time going out and chasing the blue herring out of the brook in our yard. He took his last breath in my arms and I can't thank the Lord enough for sparing us that awful last trip to the vets office. I miss you so much Sammy. You will be forever loved. God bless all of you Golden lovers out there.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Even though it is never easy to lose a loved one, what a wonderful way to go. I am sure that he is running free at the bridge and that Vivien and all my other wonderful friends are playing with him, free of pain.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm am so sorry for your loss. I'm so glad to hear that Sammy enjoyed a wonderful Thanksgiving with his family.

RIP Sammy!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry that you lost Sammy. It's so unfair that these innocent animals suffer from such horrible diseases. You have my thoughts and sympathy. Run free, Sammy! I'll bet the Bridge is so much fun.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Sammy. This is such a tragic disease, but I'm so glad that he got to share Thanksgiving with his family and felt well enough to enjoy it. My heart goes out to you in the difficult coming days, months and years without your boy!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear about the loss of Sammy. That is wonderful that he could hold on long enough for your son to visit him. Run free at the bridge, Sammy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Sammy. God bless his golden heart for giving you love with his happy presence thru Thanksgiving holidays. It hurts I know.
Rest in peace sweet boy.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

So so so sorry. Just lost both of my Golden lovies with the same disease and had a wonderful time with both with the last amount of time like you. So glad you had such a wonderful time as a family. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. You did exactly what I did in '97 when our 12 year old irish Setter was diagnosed with a very, very agressive bone cancer in rear leg. Because of his age we elected no treatment other than TLC and lots of spoiling. Our vet actually thought that within a week Boots would not be eating. We were going to give him a few good days at the bach.

Well, that few days turned into exactly 10 weeks to the day. each every day ---actually the bay wher I awaded fished and he trciedc catching crbas in shallow water, swam, tried to chatch the shore birds. We let him have all the doggie no no food he watned--what we had for sexxert every night, so did he--aplle pie/ice cream, banana split, strawberry cheesecake, even chocolate caked, etc. He loved fruits and veggies and he got all the tossed salad he watned, fruits, etc.

I took himn in to see Rickey a couple of times a week and instead of losing he was gaining. Rickey couldn't believe it. But the day came it was in his shoulder, so at age 12 1/2 we had to send him to the bridge. I know we didn't make a mistake in the way we handled things. Had he been several years younger we wold have amputated. but at his age, already with some arthritis, we knew we were doing waht was best for our boy, and you did waht was best for your precious Sammy.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Sammy. All of us who have been through it feel your heart break. You will see him again!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sammy*

My heart goes out to you with the loss of your Sammy. What a beautiful way for Sammy to go in your arms!!

I lost my Snobear and Smooch last year and I am sure they have welcomed Sammy and are having a grand time together-we will see them again!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for yor loss of Sammy he will be pain free now playing at the bridge with all the other goldens


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sammy had about as perfect last few weeks and day as a Golden could wish for. He is happy and whole at the bridge and will live forever in your heart.

Pleasue share more of his life and pictures with us when you feel you are ready. We love all the Goldens. :smooch:


----------



## Everybody Loves Sammy (Dec 2, 2011)

Thankyou so so much to all of you for your messages of support. My wife and I most likely will get another dog some day because we are animal lovers at heart but I'm not sure if we could ever get another Golden. Sammy will be a very tough act to follow. "Everybody Loves Sammy" is what we always say to each other because thats exactly what it was. Neighbors, friends, the kids on our street and everbody who knew him just adored him. Thankyou all of you again. I wish all of you and your Goldens health, love and happiness and when the time comes, the strength and courage to make their final days as comforting and peacful as we did for ours. This picture was taken around halloween. We got 8" of snow and lost our power for about 6 days. We all "camped out" in our family room that week to stay warm at night with the wood stove, he loved that, as he always loved to go camping with us when the kids were younger. He always loved the snow too so I guess these were a couple more things he got to check off his bucket list.

Rest in peace Sam, we will always love you and never forget you.

Nov. 8, 2000 - Dec. 1, 2011


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Charlie sounds like a remarkable little guy and I know he loved being with his whole family for Thanksgiving. The bridge is full of our wonderful goldens, so he will have many to run and play with. This has been a hard year for so many of our older goldens & unfair they left us so soon. My heart and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is. It is so hard to come home to a house and not get that wiggly golden greeting. I hope you are able to bring a pup home soon.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Sammy's Dad, don't rule out another Golden someday in your future. We said this too when we lost our old golden Fred...no more, cause we loved him so very much. But the years went by and the hole in our heart did not heal. We knew we needed another golden to fill the void. Must say when we did our research for our goldens, we looked for temperment to match our Fred's in every litter we looked at. They are not nor ever will be our old Fred, but I see so many things that remind me of him in our two. 

Goldens have a way of getting into your heart and you will find they are all Proud Holders of these wonderful Traits that make the Golden one of the most popular family dogs. They are fantastic and think Sammy would want you to someday have another to share your love with.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He was a lovely boy. Sending you and your family much strength.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your boy Sammy. My thoughts are with you and your family- I know what you're going through right now, I lost my boy in Feb. of this year. Time will ease your pain. 

Sammy was such a beautiful boy, I can tell from your words that he was a very special boy, was loved so much by your family, and I know he will be greatly missed. 

Godspeed sweet Sammy

Here are some words taken from the book _*All Dogs Go to Heaven *_which may help give you comfort.

_*Beyond the clouds you will find me in a very special place called heaven.*_
_*I have returned to my creator and i am here with all of God's creatures.*_
_*Beyond the clouds i am surrounded by the comfort of angels.*_
_*They pet us often and give us lots of belly rubs.*_
_*Beyond the clouds the grass is so green, the fields are so big, the sun is so warm.*_
_*My days are filled with running and playing and long naps.*_
_*Beyond the clouds treats and dog bones are everywhere!*_
_*All shapes, sizes and flavors. More dog bones then you could ever imagine!*_
_*Remember all the things I taught about love and loyalty. Live each day with joy and simplicity.*_
_*And one more thing... always remember to follow your instincts.*_
_*Beyond the clouds you will find me, just look up and know that I am here*_.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Rest In Peace Sammy.

I am so sorry, they take a piece of your heart with them, but leave you with years of memories. (HUGS)


----------



## ValerieS (Nov 29, 2011)

Everybody Loves Sammy said:


> We lost our beloved Sammy today. He was 11 years old and had been diagnosed with splenic hemotoma on October 26. The vet gave him 2 weeks. We decided that we would not elect surgery because of his age and of the advanced stage of the tumor. I have to say that there is nothing stronger in this world than the heart and the love and devotion to his family than a Golden Retreiver. Sammy lived a little over 5 weeks I swear he refused to give up until our oldest son came home from college for Thankgiving break. It was the best Thanksgiving we ever had. He was like a new puppy the whole weekend with all of us home. We gave him all the love and care and belly rubs and treats to his hearts desire for last 5 weeks. He lost his battle for life today after one last time going out and chasing the blue herring out of the brook in our yard. He took his last breath in my arms and I can't thank the Lord enough for sparing us that awful last trip to the vets office. I miss you so much Sammy. You will be forever loved. God bless all of you Golden lovers out there.


Dear Everybodylovessammy,

I am so sorry for your loss. I know exactly how you feel. I lost my 11.5 year old retriever on November 28, 2011 to hemangiosarcoma and can't believe the void it has left in my life. Sammy obviously loved your family very much and was greatful that you were with him in his last moments. Truly, my heart goes out to you. This is a very hard time and I hope that you continue coming to the forums for support. It has helped me immensely over the last 3 days to speak with people who really 'get' what losing a Golden is like.

Rest in peace Sammy. Say hello to my Golden girl Muana when you see her. She is the one with the beautiful pink and white Hawaiian flowers around her neck.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

God bless you for the love and family you shared with Sammy. I'm so very sorry he's gone on ahead. Godspeed sweet Sammy.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Run softly at the Bridge Sammy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sammy, but what a lovely way to go, he spared you having to make the final decision that I know we all dread.

Run free with new friends, play hard and sleep softly Sammy


----------

